# Primary Manipulation (Brooks blank)



## edicehouse

Pen Blank: Primary Manipulation
 Vender: Bought at a show from J. Brooks
 Cost: ???  I bought this a couple years ago at the MAPG, it was a longer blank, I made a pen from half a while ago, and just made a fountain pen with the other half.

 I know classics offers his blanks, and not sure about many other sources.

I sent Johnathin a message asking what color to back paint, and he was quick to reply back.

 The bad: The bad thing about some of Johnathin's blanks is you get them, and you wait to find the perfect kit for them.  So they sit and collect dust, because you do not want to "waste" them.  



The Good: Primary Manipulation has amazing swirls, with a lot of depth.  And you can change the looks drastically by what color you back paint.  Since Johnathin suggested black that is what I did, and man it makes the blank stunning.  I don't think silver would be the best idea for this blank, because of some of the transparent parts.

The ribbons start coming off the blank almost instantly, if you are not getting smooth ribbons, you are not using your tool right.  It has been a while since I have turned one of Brooks blanks, and forgot how smooth cutting they are.

 I wet-sanded through the micromesh pads, and did a coat of wax.  However if you are really using the wax to get the small scratches out, you should go back and sand the blank again, making sure to cross sand.  


 Would I recommend this blank? Yes these are amazing blanks that finish nice.  The cost of most of the Alumilite blanks runs just about in line with Johnathin's blanks, so you are not "over paying".

This is not a difficult blank to turn, so if you are new looking for something to turn to impress people, use this blank.  If you are an experienced turner, this is still a great blank to add to your collection.




 Any questions please let me know.





 *This is not an advertisement for any vender or blank.  The above are my personal opinions, where I got the blank, and the cost.  If any feel I am bashing or talking to negative, please understand what I am trying to do is offer a true opinion.  My photos are not the greatest, and the pre-turned blank was taken from a web site.


----------



## Charlie_W

Ed, I couldn't agree with you more. Jonathon's blanks are wonderful.

Now, as to your pen......MAN! THIS PEN IS AWESOME!!

The fluidity of the swirl in this blank makes you think it is going to start moving right in front of your eyes if you look long enough!

Excellent job! and an excellent match up with the components too!

Thanks for posting this one Ed!


----------



## stuckinohio

Nice job on turning an awesome blank. I gotta get a couple of his. Super nice patterns in the resin.

Lewis


----------

